# Heifer (=



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She always looks grumpy. I'm thinking I'll call her mrs frumpy haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Does the one in the back have white ears? Or maybe funny pic? What are they?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She's 3/4 Hereford the inner ears are white she just looks so grumpy to me


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww adorable! Love baby cows


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

They're both heifers the other one has our bulls big ugly ears lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute!  She really does look grumpy! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Very cute! 
I have a heifer with a navel like that, are they normal? Almost every heifer I have had, had a clean navel, didn't distend or protrude. A dairy cow farmer said he thought it could be a herniated navel. I have my cousin coming out in 2 weeks to look at her since he will be in the neighborhood again. He is a vet, so hopefully he'll say its fine.
Very pretty girls you've got though! I used to have Herefords, now I have Holstein and Milking Shorthorns.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Some of our heifers have that and grow into the extra skin however hers isn't quite normal the umbilical cord just has fallen off and I can't catch her to put iodine on it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well my heifers navel is about half the size of hers, so maybe its nothing? I have a Holstein heifer with a navel/belly button the size of half a golf ball and she is just now 14 months old. 
I was just worried about the navels because that can cause problems when they calve right? If they had a herniated navel wouldn't it blow out when they push?
I just have no clue, Ive never had calves with navels like these.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well my heifers navel is about half the size of hers, so maybe its nothing? I have a Holstein heifer with a navel/belly button the size of half a golf ball and she is just now 14 months old.
> I was just worried about the navels because that can cause problems when they calve right? If they had a herniated navel wouldn't it blow out when they push?
> I just have no clue, Ive never had calves with navels like these.


Depends on if it is in fact a hernia or if it is a type of cyst (infection). The navel should remain tight to the body once they "grow into their skin". Any lumps or distended areas are always cause for concern.

Go in and feel the area. Is it hard or squishy? Can you feel a hole at the base? If it is firm (not rock hard, but not squishy either) and something moves inside it is probably a hernia, if there is a hole at the base, it probably is a hernia. If it feels like a hard ball it could be a cyst. If its all squishy and liquid filled it could be infection.

Hernias can cause long term problems, not only while giving birth, but also while lying and getting up. It's also a weak spot if anyone were to step on it or she were to get it ripped open its not good. Your vet will either clamp it or suture shut if its a hernia. If a cyst or infection he'll start on antibiotics and tell you (usually) hope for the best.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I caught her up last night... She has a little infection but I'm 99% sure she's a hermie. It looks like a penis in there /: I wish someone else would come look..... The little bit of pus came out of what I'm certain is a urethra she pees like a girl, but also has extra skin where a scrotum would be! I guess only time will tell!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Was she a twin to a bull calf?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Nope. Single. And large that cow carries a few extra weeks and has big calves but they're always gorgeous and grow well.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Calves are VERY rarely a hermie when single. The umbilical is probably infected and still looks or feels funny in there. I can almost 100% guarantee you that she'll be breed able.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Also girls have extra skin where their udder will be. You don't want a heifer calf with no udder folds! Between 2-4 folds is excellent. The infection is draining through not a urethra but the umbilical hole itself.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

This isn't drying up like an indelible cord she's over a month old. And I'm talking about 6 inches of extra hanging low skin where her of udder should be. we've had cows for a while I've seen lots of calves this ones not normal


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe posting pictures would help? If you can catch her again. I'm very curious now


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll try to! It's me by myself most of the time, my husband doesn't like to do more than he has to... And his mother is 74 with no common sense lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Ps the "umbilical cord " piece in question is at least an inch wide and isn't drying up like an umbilical cord would


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I assume infection or abscess. Catch her and feel it and I can give you a more accurate offer. Do you grain? Good time to catch her, or put a gate next to a section of sturdy fence and ease her into the corner. She's small enough where you should be able to either take a halter in with you and fight her or wedge her against a gate.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She wouldn't let me get close ><


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks like infection to me but I could be wrong.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Definitely an infected navel. Could be up inside as well. Go ahead and start antibiotic. What do you have on hand? Also, put fly spray and blu kote on, as getting fly strike in that area can be lethal. You may want to go the extra mile and separate her now so she can get the one on one she needs.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I have penicillin (3 day) and la-200 on hand. I put betadine on it.. I can't even get close to her now. Her momma freaks out and runs away. Her dam is a B anyway. Ugh. I'll try to catch her up tomorrow


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I would go ahead with the LA200. Didn't know she was on momma, I figured but didn't know for sure. Maybe momma would like a vacation as well. Lol 

Hoping you can get to her! Crossed fingers!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

We dam raise all of our calves  and the dams are very protective and panic when we do anything with them


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Good mamas are always a plus.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Good mamas are always a plus.


Yes totally agree, but they get in the way as well! Haha Don't touch my baby!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

We had a heifer one time would always walk up to everyone and head but them, well she never did have a good baby, on the 3rd or 4th one we had to put her down because she wasnt dilating enough to calve. Anyway we put her first baby and her in the barn and she would charge when we would feed it. I got tired of that and hit her 2-3 times with the flat part of a shovel and after that was a pet, and I could hug her neck and lay over her (I never hopped fully on) and she didn't care


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

What breed are they?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ They are Herefords. She said 3/4 Hereford, so something else is mixed in. They are a beef breed.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope her navel straightened out. You say the bull has big ears? Usually extra loose skin (and big ears) on a beef calf would indicate there is some Brahma in them somewhere.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes our bulls daddy is a braford bull (3/8 Brahman) it's not infected but she's healthy. So we will see


----------

